# Bat Pod Test Shot



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Posted on the Moebius Facebook page.....


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Looks like a "Transformer".


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks clean and super-accurate! Thanks, Moebius! Another one out of the park!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!
Gary


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

High nift factor!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Solium said:


> Looks like a "Transformer".


a bit, now that you mention it, but blame 'the dark knight''s production desigher, not moebius.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

razorwyre1 said:


> a bit, now that you mention it, but blame 'the dark knight''s production desigher, not moebius.


Oh, I wasn't blaming anyone. Just making an observation.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

hope the tyre's are going to be a different formula to the chariot,would be a shame to see such a cracking model melt down,
Gordon M


----------



## MykTurk (Nov 27, 2006)

What scale is this, anyone know?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

1/25 scale


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Intrestingly, Eliza Dushku just posted a pic of herself on this baby on her Facebook page.


----------



## JohnGuard (Jan 13, 2008)

so what figure can be used with the Batpod?


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The ones that are coming for it and the Tumbler.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Not to sound like a broken record, record, record.
Can we get some test shots of the figures?
The vehicles are very nice but if the figures SUCK,
whats the point.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Cappy1 said:


> Not to sound like a broken record, record, record.
> Can we get some test shots of the figures?
> The vehicles are very nice but if the figures SUCK,
> whats the point.


 
Knowing that Moebius is doing this, you can rest easy knowing the figures won't suck.:thumbsup:

As far as the vehicles go, I was planning on getting them even if the figures weren't going to be made...Again, BECAUSE Moebius is making them and I can add them to my other 1/25 Bat-Vehicles:thumbsup:


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Cappy1 said:


> Not to sound like a broken record, record, record.
> Can we get some test shots of the figures?
> The vehicles are very nice but if the figures SUCK,
> whats the point.


And that seems to be the weak point of some model companies. Embarrassingly bad looking figures sometimes...particularly with injection molded subjects. Hope they make these look cool and do them justice!


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Cappy1 said:


> Not to sound like a broken record, record, record.
> Can we get some test shots of the figures?
> The vehicles are very nice but if the figures SUCK,
> whats the point.


Sure,I'll get right on it.


----------



## Cappy1 (Jan 17, 2011)

Falcon:

Thank you Sir. The effort would be appreciated
Got all three kits on my July birthday wish list.
From what I've seen of the pod, if every thing else is just as good 
and their not delayed, I will have a very happy birthday indeed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

I dont know what THESE figures will look like, but I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the viper to find a very detailed RESIN figure. Too cool for words.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Hunch said:


> I dont know what THESE figures will look like, but I was pleasantly surprised when I opened the viper to find a very detailed RESIN figure. Too cool for words.


Ditto!:thumbsup:


----------

